# Wide snowboards for big guys



## chiefjustice

I'm an advanced snowboarder, 33 years old, 6'6", 225 lbs. The real rub is that I have size 15 feet and have trouble finding an advanced snowboard that is wide enough to eliminate toe and heel drag. I'm looking for an all mountain board that will be fast and stable in all conditions from cruising the groomers to bombing the steeps, winding through tree, and floating on powder. I'm mostly a freeride snowboarder and don't spend a lot of time in the park or on the pipe. 

I've been looking at various wide boards on the market and I'm wondering if anyone out there has ridden any of these boards or has any suggestions about other boards worth checking out. So far I've narrowed it down to the Elan El Grande (171 length; 28.4 cm waist), Nitro Magnum (171 cm length; 27.9 cm waist), and Ride Highlife (172cm length; 27.2cm waist). The Ride is definitely on the pricier side but seems to have some appealing technological innovations and might be a lighter board too. I'm leaning towards the El Grande because of its width and Elan's claim that its sidecut technology allow the board to turn quicker than most wide boards. Honestly though, I never hear anyone saying anything great about Elan snowboards.

I'm also wondering if anyone has any suggestions for good quality freeride bindings that can accomodate a size 15, but are also light and responsive. Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Argo

Look up venture snowboards. They have a 29cm wide board and are a great company out of silverton Colorado. They have the widest boards I've seen.


----------



## Justin

those boards are huge. im 6'6" 200 size 14 feet. i ride a nitro t1 158w and a flow infinite 163w. i think if you get boots with shrink tech you can probably ride something in the 163w-168w range and most brands will fit your feet if you are looking to expand what you can buy. i have read that forum and burton run narrow.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Jesus, is everyone on here a minimum of 6 foot. I mean I'm 5'10 and I'm on of the tallest kids in my grade.


----------



## SBE

*RIDE all day*

Ride and Lib tech are make'n stuff for the big fellas, I would check out Ride. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## NWBoarder

Nitro makes some nice wide boards, as does Lib-Tech. As for bindings, I know my Cartels could accomadate up to a 15.


----------



## BlackSnow

6'4" 190lbs size 15. I rock a Bataleon Goliath 161w and just picked up a Ride Highlife 163w ($324 shipped from Evo). They are both plenty wide enough. I'm using Ride bindings (XL) on both. My biggest problem is finding stiffer boots in a 15 (something like Ride Insano).


----------



## chiefjustice

I actually ride a Venture Zephyr board currently (169cm length, 27cm width). 27cm waist is the widest they make. It's a good board, but feels a little too short for me and not as stable at high speed as some other boards I've ridden. That might just be related to the length. I also have some toe drag on occasion. Another complaint is the weight. It's kind of a beast, especially for backcountry trips.


----------



## schmitty34

Already some good options listed in this thread, but I'll add the Lib Tech Skunk Ape. It would be a great all mountain board for a big guy with big feet...that's what it is made for. 

They all have 168mm waists which could be wide enough for your and you could go with the 161, 165 or 169 depending on how big you want to go.

It is pricey like the Highlife though.


----------



## rc_moe2000

I am a big boy at 250 with size 12 boots....i was in the market for a good pow board and i picked up a ride yukon wide at 164 cm.....this thing is known as the "moving sidewalk" by my friends. It is a heavy board but once you get use to it it's like a semi that carves like a ferriri. No more toe or heal drag and i get the speed and carving that gets me yelled at at the local dump hill when i am feeling adventurous. hope this helped.


----------



## ShredTaos

I' 6' tall, size 12 boot. I rode a ride yukon for a while and really liked it. It was definitely wider than I needed.


----------



## djdavetrouble

*6'9" 240# Size 15 Boot*

Lib Tech Skunk Ape 172
Ride Ex Bindings
DC Scout BOA Boots

Columbia XLT Bugaboo Pants
Vans XXL Jacket

Lots of Tall GUys ride Never Summer, they make amazing boards as well.

The Ride UL High Life is great for park I have heard.

If you ride the Ice Coast, you should check out The Skunk Ape with Magnetraction (It Works!). I carve across massive Boilerplates at Hunter Mtn.

Great GLoves with Next Gen Wrist Protection From Level from xtremesportsprotective or something like that, google level snowboard gloves.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg

I'm 6'3, 320#, with a 14 shoe...been riding a NS Titan TX, even though it's not nearly as wide as some others I have a pretty aggressive stance which helps with the waist width, the other big thing I've done is use Palmer Plates to give a little extra lift and reduce toe/heel drag. With the plates you can end up with a whole lot more options.


----------



## cjcameron11

I also am a monster, 6'11 265lbs size 14/15 depending on brand of boot (im currently in a vans jamie lynn which is a 13 but fits me better than rides 15 go figure). I used to ride a 169 skunk ape and it was plenty wide enough i believe it has a waist of 268mm, i then had a t rice 164.5 which has a waist of 262mm, i now ride a gnu riders choice 166w which has a waist of 268mm.

The t rice and riders choice were by far better for me than the skunk ape as i like a shorter board i can throw around (plus i like the blunt tips of the RC), now i am pretty sure when i go to the states in a month i will buy either a 168W ride highlife UL (269mm waist) or a ride berzerker 168W (265mm waist).

I guess the point is at your size and weight all of these boards could serve you well depending on what your binding angles are, i ride +12 -9 and have not had any toe or heel drag as of yet. The bindings i use are Rome targas XL and fit my boot fine, as did my K2 ctc cinch XL (which i didnt like). When i get my new board i will probably pair it with the el Hefe bindings (if they fit) as i had heard good things about them also.

and remember also that where your bindings sit are further out than the waist width therefore is actually wider i beilieve that the angle my bindings sit on my deck gives me about 303mm of width


----------



## djdavetrouble

*Sasquatch Club*

We need to have a meet up for huge riders, it would freak people on the mountain out! I'm usually the biggest guy on the mountain with the biggest stick. I hear what you are saying about the shorter boards. I like the Skunk Ape 172 because it feels very stabile at speed. Never Summer has "vario" which is like magnetraction, but different. I'd like to try a Never Summer, I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Argo

There are quite a few tall locals up here in CO. I know quite a few guys 6'+ up here. I feel short at 6' actually. I'm used to being on the tall side of normal in south Texas where everyone has the short Mexican genetics.


----------



## schmitty34

djdavetrouble said:


> We need to have a meet up for huge riders, it would freak people on the mountain out! I'm usually the biggest guy on the mountain with the biggest stick. I hear what you are saying about the shorter boards. I like the Skunk Ape 172 because it feels very stabile at speed. Never Summer has "vario" which is like magnetraction, but different. I'd like to try a Never Summer, I have heard nothing but good things about them.


I'm 6'4'' 210 but don't normally feel like I'm really all that big, even on the mountain. However, there have been a few times I've seen a "really tall guy" standing in the lift line and I've though "man, that is a big skier/snowboarder" only to slide up next to him and realize he's my size :dunno:

Definitely a lot of small people on the hill. But clearly the big fellas represent on this forum :cheeky4:


----------



## cjcameron11

I reckon if anyone saw a bunch of guys 6'4 and above on snowboards they would either watch to see if they could actually ride, or get out of the way quick. I have a few mates from basketball that ride but i am the tallest of them that snowboard, one guy i know who is 7' skis, and when i watch him i think man he looks awkward, maybe thats what i look like on a snowboard who knows.

anyways good to see some other big units on here, worst part for me about snowboarding gear is getting gear long enough, i finally settled on special blend P1 annex pants and volcom crack goretex jacket big enough and long enough, and i reckon it looks steezy as hell


----------



## Justin

i am giving sessions a try. supposed to be 2 inches longer in sleaves and length. the length is definitally nice but i feel like the sleaves might not be as long. i was under the impression that volcom fit small maybe i need to try more stuff on.


----------



## Rider161

hmm sounds interesting but what would the height requirements be?? +6', +6'2"??


----------



## djdavetrouble

How did that work ? I ended up buying 3 vans jackets this year in XXL and they all had crazy room to spare everywhere!


----------



## dyno1980

I'm 6'6, 215lbs, size 12 boot and ride a 156 jibstick.Any other gargantuan jibbers cutting about?


----------



## jseverin

I'm 6'7", 280 lbs, size 14/15. I just cracked my trusty Burton Canyon 175, and am currently looking for a replacement. I've got a Jones Flagship 168W I'm demoing tomorrow, but the only other things the local shops have are to buy. So I could either end up with the Jones, a skunk ape 172, or a Ride Highlife UL 168. All of them are shorter than my current defunct Canyon, but I heard with new technology that shouldn't matter? I mostly ride all mountain in Colorado or Tahoe: trees, powder, softer bumps, with a bit of bombing. Any thoughts? should know about the Jones tomorrow.


----------



## andrewdod

yeah, checkout lib tech, im 6'3, 225, and got size 13 boots, mervin definately makes some stuff for the bigger fellas like me and you.


----------



## cozmo

I'm 6'4 and 235lb bootsize 11.5 US
Ride a Jones Mountain Twin 164W, waist 27cm


----------



## BigAL

6'4 267lb and size 14, I ride 158w for park but all mtn/freeride is strict 161 or bigger. But seriously, all you giants make me feel short.


----------



## Deacon

BigAL said:


> 6'4 267lb and size 14, I ride 158w for park but all mtn/freeride is strict 161 or bigger. But seriously, all you giants make me feel short.


Don't worry Al, a lot of them are pipe cleaners. I'm "only" 6' and 220, I'm amazed at these guys that are 6'4+ and only my weight or less. :laugh:


----------



## andrewdod

BigAL said:


> 6'4 267lb and size 14, I ride 158w for park but all mtn/freeride is strict 161 or bigger. But seriously, all you giants make me feel short.


I feel you're pain these are some big fellas!


----------



## RickB

will there be a sub group for super skinny tall freaks?

6'7" and was 205 but dropped a bunch of flab and am at 185lbs now

oh, and size 10 foot...


----------



## andrewdod

RickB said:


> will there be a sub group for super skinny tall freaks?
> 
> 6'7" and was 205 but dropped a bunch of flab and am at 185lbs now
> 
> oh, and size 10 foot...


Lord you must be skin and bones.... Lucky for you, you don't need a wide board since you have a size 10 foot. And you don't weigh that much so you'd probably be good on a 155-160 cm board. You have a lot more options than the rest of us do.


----------



## RickB

yep, but it still doesnt stop people from assuming i need a 172cm board. 
rode a 158 all last year and had a good time on it. 161 for this year so far but just snagged a 158charlieslasher too:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod

Nice man. It's really all about you're weight anyways. Some people don't understand the concept.


----------



## blackbeard

andrewdod said:


> Nice man. It's really all about you're weight anyways. Some people don't understand the concept.


I'm 6'3 and weight 190 lbs. I ride a 162W Machete with size 11 K2 boots. I've never tried anything smaller than 161W. You think I could go smaller and non-wide?


----------



## ken35

I'm 6'3", 215 lbs, size 12 Vans and own a Ride High Life UL in 168W.


----------



## SnowDogWax

6'3" 230 lbs, size 111/2 Vans 161MW OnMag Rossi


----------



## Deacon

blackbeard said:


> I'm 6'3 and weight 190 lbs. I ride a 162W Machete with size 11 K2 boots. I've never tried anything smaller than 161W. You think I could go smaller and non-wide?


Yes. 


10char


----------



## jseverin

was going to demo the 168 jones flagship today, but the bindings that they put on it don't adjust so the boot sits in the middle. Damn my big feet. See if I can get the shop to give me something other than salomon bindings. Tempted to just go buy the 172 skunk ape with Romes, if weight is the determiner, the length of that thing will probably treat me better than the 168's. At least it's still snowing, so tomorrow will still be good.

6'7" 280lbs size 14/15


----------



## tdn

ChiefJustice, for what you do and at 225lbs, you definitely don't _need_ a board over 167cm. I'm 230lbs, on a 160cm board as my go to and as many other repliers have said, they're as big as you on much smaller boards. There are wide enough boards at smaller sizes, so you'll have more options as well. Even a 163 Cobra X should be ok, definitely the 166cm.

You're unnecessarily limiting your options, unless you specifically want a board as long as the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## destroy

Can all us big dudes in this thread band together and form an XL riders brotherhood?

We can even have gear swaps!


----------



## ken35

destroy said:


> Can all us big dudes in this thread band together and form an XL riders brotherhood?
> 
> We can even have gear swaps!


I second this. That would be awesome. Even though I feel small in here at the moment.


----------



## Big Foot

All I can say is you guys are lucky as fuck to be tall and have normal sized feet. I'm 6'7" with a size 16 1/2 foot. I cram them into a size 16 Ride Bigfoot boot, but even then I get overhand on everything. Not to mention the Ride Bigfoot is the only boot larger than a 15, so my boot choices are non existant. And the only bindings I've been able to fit my boots into properly is the Ride EX, so I'm basically stuck with an entry level binding despite snowboarding for 16 years.

I'd kill for size 14/15 feet


----------



## cozmo

6'4 and size 11.5 boots, i have friends 10cm shorter with larger boots. :yahoo:


----------



## Dutty

djdavetrouble said:


> We need to have a meet up for huge riders, it would freak people on the mountain out! I'm usually the biggest guy on the mountain with the biggest stick. I hear what you are saying about the shorter boards. I like the Skunk Ape 172 because it feels very stabile at speed. Never Summer has "vario" which is like magnetraction, but different. I'd like to try a Never Summer, I have heard nothing but good things about them.


I'm 6'5" and 220 lbs. i would like to join the sasquatch club. 

I'm riding the NS Cobra X right now, and it has some room to spare for a size 13 boot.


----------



## RickB

while we're all here.....WHAT PANTS DO YOU GUYS GET? hard as fock to find long pants


----------



## cav0011

Im only 6'3" 210, size 13 boot, can I join the club too??!? 

I wear homeschool pants.


----------



## andrewdod

destroy said:


> Can all us big dudes in this thread band together and form an XL riders brotherhood?
> 
> 
> 
> We can even have gear swaps!



I am for the big dude brotherhood! We need a section on the forum!


----------



## cozmo

andrewdod said:


> I am for the big dude brotherhood! We need a section on the forum!


Seconded. 

10char


----------



## ETM

Big Foot said:


> All I can say is you guys are lucky as fuck to be tall and have normal sized feet. I'm 6'7" with a size 16 1/2 foot. I cram them into a size 16 Ride Bigfoot boot, but even then I get overhand on everything. Not to mention the Ride Bigfoot is the only boot larger than a 15, so my boot choices are non existant. And the only bindings I've been able to fit my boots into properly is the Ride EX, so I'm basically stuck with an entry level binding despite snowboarding for 16 years.
> 
> I'd kill for size 14/15 feet


Have you tried spark bindings? Theybseem longer than most, you can use them on a solid with solid pucks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ETM said:


> Have you tried spark bindings? Theybseem longer than most, you can use them on a solid with solid pucks.


no association and waaaay too big for my size 7 peds...but there are some spark magneto large on fleabay....

Spark R and D Magneto Size Large Splitboard Binding Lichen | eBay


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Googles*



Big Foot said:


> All I can say is you guys are lucky as fuck to be tall and have normal sized feet. I'm 6'7" with a size 16 1/2 foot. I cram them into a size 16 Ride Bigfoot boot, but even then I get overhand on everything. Not to mention the Ride Bigfoot is the only boot larger than a 15, so my boot choices are non existant. And the only bindings I've been able to fit my boots into properly is the Ride EX, so I'm basically stuck with an entry level binding despite snowboarding for 16 years.
> 
> I'd kill for size 14/15 feet


Wow googles look size 17


----------



## jseverin

I got out and tried a 168 Jones flagship with Rome Targa bindings and 14 Salomon boots. Worked almost as good as my old 175 Burton Canyon, it was a nice stiff board. Didn't float as well in powder, and a little squirrely bombing down groomers at speed, but had a good time on it. Would probably work well for anyone lighter or a bit shorter than my 6'7" 280 lbs. 

Ended up buying a 172 libtech skunkape, kept the Rome Targas. The thing floats way better in powder, tears up rougher terrain. Still getting used to the rocker on the groomers, but the magnatraction is definitely adding some more grip. 

The targas have pretty thick platforms on them that give a bit of distance between the edge and my heel/toes. Going with a duckfoot stance to help out too. The shoptech also recommended finding some Palmer plates to really get my boots out of the way lol. 

I've been wearing xl/tg northface snowpants, they fit awesome.

I'm down for gear swap too, so hard to find gear.


----------



## TLN32

*165 Skunk Ape big enough?*

Hey guys, I'm 6'3 230lbs and just purchased a lib tech skunk ape 165cm wide. I was hoping to get a 167cm or even a 169cm but I had a gift card towards REI and the biggest they had was 165cm. Anyways, do you guys think 165cm is big enough for my size and weight? Im intermediate/advanced and do a lot of all mountain stuff. I like the trees and off piste stuff, and of course powder days. Should this board do the trick or will I regret that I dont have a 167-170?


----------



## andrewdod

Yup, plenty big. I actually just sized down from a 166 to a 162. And I'm 6'3 225lbs, so were basically the same rider. In my honest opinion anything bigger than that 165 will ride you rather than you riding it.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Skunk Ape*



TLN32 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 6'3 230lbs and just purchased a lib tech skunk ape 165cm wide. I was hoping to get a 167cm or even a 169cm but I had a gift card towards REI and the biggest they had was 165cm. Anyways, do you guys think 165cm is big enough for my size and weight? Im intermediate/advanced and do a lot of all mountain stuff. I like the trees and off piste stuff, and of course powder days. Should this board do the trick or will I regret that I dont have a 167-170?


I'm 6'3 230lbs was on a SkunkApe 157 all last year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

idk where OP is but...167 ape no association

LIB TECH 167 Skunk Ape btx


----------



## ASwedishViking

andrewdod said:


> I am for the big dude brotherhood! We need a section on the forum!


Agreed! A section would be sweet :3tens: 

My stats:
6'4
220 lbs
Size 15
Bataleon Goliath 161w


----------



## NWskunkAPE

Lib Tech Skunk Ape HP by a long shot.

Im 6'3 225 LB

13 feet


----------



## Psvedberg

Bump!

Hello from Sweden!

Figured since this thread helped me find my board i´m gonna post my setup aswell.

I´m 6´8(204cm) and 253lbs(115kg) size 15 feet.

Board: Lib Tech Skunk ape HP 170 ultrawide(285mm waist)
Bindings: Ride El hefe XL (plenty of room for a larger boot here i recon)
Boots: Ride Triad size 15, they are somewhat too big actually and too soft so just ordered a pair of Ride Insano focus size 14 to try out.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Sounds like a fun set up, if you ask me. I enjoy my Insanos very much. I'm a little lighter than you. They are stiff and I think they'll match up well with what you've got. El Hefes and a skunk ape...big boy is ready to rock.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfoot12

Hey Guys I Know this is a really outdated forum but I found a guy who makes custom snowboard's and ski's and he was able to make me a super wide powder board that fit my size 18 feet with little to no toe drag. He doesn't really have a website he kinda depends on word of mouth advertising but you can reach him at [email protected] and see what he can do. This guys a craftsman, he made my board that i've been riding all year and was even able to put a veneer top-sheet that my wife made on it and it looks incredible.


----------

